# Keine Demo zu Need for Speed: Undercover. Sind Sie trotzdem noch interessiert?



## Administrator (9. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ElGatoNegro (9. Oktober 2008)

Was soll das?! Soll ich mir wieder die Katze im Sack kaufen? So wie bei Carbon und ProStreet? Echt mikrig was EA da mit NFS Fans macht!


----------



## olstyle (9. Oktober 2008)

ElGatoNegro am 09.10.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das?! Soll ich mir wieder die Katze im Sack kaufen? So wie bei Carbon und ProStreet? Echt mikrig was EA da mit NFS Fans macht!


Für beide gab es eine Demo  .


----------



## Chemenu (9. Oktober 2008)

[X] Wayne?

Was heißt hier noch?  
Das Spiel wirkt auf mich genauso anziehend wie ein Tripper...


----------



## SteveatMC (12. Oktober 2008)

Chemenu am 09.10.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Wayne?
> 
> Was heißt hier noch?
> Das Spiel wirkt auf mich genauso anziehend wie ein Tripper...



Seh ich genauso.


----------



## gliderpilot (12. Oktober 2008)

SteveatMC am 12.10.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 09.10.2008 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito:

[X] War noch nie interessiert


----------



## Leertaste (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte geringes Interesse, aber ohne Demo werde ich es zu 90% nicht kaufen.


----------

